# New Arrival, Seiko 7A28-7040



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Received this 7A28-7040 this week, I bought it at the same time as this 7A28-703A I posted pics of here; linky .

This took an extra 2 weeks to turn up, thought it was lost in the post somewhere, cannot describe how pleased I was when it finally turned up unexpectedly one saturday morning :thumbsup:

Anyway onto a few pics of my new arrival (I apologise for the poor quality in advance), sadly this one didn't come with a genuine bracelet so I just put it on a hirsch rallye for now;














































Anybody know what this arrowhead / L / V marking means on the caseback by any chance (to the left of 'water')??










Hope you enjoyed the pics.

:cheers:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

My recently acquired 7A28-7040 says Hi :hi:






























j4ckal said:


> Anybody know what this arrowhead / L / V marking means on the caseback by any chance (to the left of 'water')??


Can't say I've noticed it on on any other 7Axx's - and mine doesn't have it. :no:


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations to your "new" 7A28-7040. It seems to be in very good condition. :thumbup:

Do you try to find an original bracelet or maybe some look-alike?


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Looks nice on the rallye wish I hadn't sold mine.


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice those...

I would like to add one to the collection..

What is the case size , they look big-ish ??


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SPEEDI said:


> What is the case size , they look big-ish ??


A shade over 40mm Ã˜ (excluding crown and pushers) and measured top to bottom about 43mm over the lug ends.


----------



## bpc (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice looking 7A28! AND, it's one whose existence I'd been wondering about....a s/n 35xxxx! That's my birth month, and I'd casually wondered if any 7As were made that early. Seems I've found the model to start hunting!


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

bpc said:


> Nice looking 7A28! AND, it's one whose existence I'd been wondering about....a s/n 35xxxx! That's my birth month, and I'd casually wondered if any 7As were made that early. Seems I've found the model to start hunting!


Does anybody know when exactly the first 7A28/38 have been made? My 7A28-701A dates from October 1982.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> Does anybody know when exactly the first 7A28/*38* have been made? My 7A28-701A dates from October 1982.


My 7A*38*-701B 'RAF Vulcan' dates from August 1983 (38xxxx). I haven't seen any earlier 7A38's. :lookaround:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> Does anybody know when exactly the first 7A28/38 have been made? My 7A28-701A dates from October 1982.


Achim. See this thread from the old SCWF: Anyone know the first year 7A28 and 7A38 movements were produced??


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Achim. See this thread from the old SCWF: Anyone know the first year 7A28 and 7A38 movements were produced??


Thanks a lot for this link, Paul. It seems that my 7A28-701A from Oct. 1982 was one the earliest watches of this series.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought you'd like this bit, Achim :wink2: a partial quote from Aaron's ('cobrajet25') post, further down the page:



> Though it is unusual to see one with a 2Nxxxx serial number, I have seen many with a 2Dxxxx serial number.


Makes your 7A28-701A, with a 2Oxxxx serial number even earlier.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Snap!










Welcome to the 7A28 club. :thumbsup:

Mike
​


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

That was an instant classic the day they released it. Congrats!


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Makes your 7A28-701A, with a 2Oxxxx serial number even earlier.


Who knows - maybe itÂ´s the very, very, very first Seiko 7Axx which has been made ... :shocking:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > Makes your 7A28-701A, with a 2Oxxxx serial number even earlier.
> ...


Only if it's serial number is 2O0001, Achim.


----------



## dannywonderful (Oct 9, 2011)

That is a handsome watch. I'm fairly new to the Seiko love, but that one has just deepened that love.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

thats a beauty...

love it with the divers bezel.


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Only if it's serial number is 2O0001, Achim.


Unfortunately not; the number is 2O2735. 

But maybe the other 2734 watches before mine donÂ´t exist anymore ...


----------

